# Opinions and advice please :)



## planetWayne (22 May 2008)

Hi all,
I've finally been given the go ahead from swmbo to build our new gate and fence. Only a small fence but hopefully strong and solid.






I'm after a bit of advice on the joints.
I was thinking of mortice and tenon to hold the 'outsides' together and simple tongue and groove for the 'infill' bits (please excuse the lack of tech speak here  ). 

 (<-- clickable for closeup)

From what I've read here, the 'infill' shouldn't be glued to the main frame as the wood will move as time goes on. What I was thinking of is using a simple 'groove' (rabbit, dado, trench??) around the inside of the frames to seat the upright's into. The 'infill' would be seated fully into the frame as it is half the frames thickness. The only thing I wonder about that is having a water filled gap in the bottom of the frame.

The whole thing was going to be finished in oil rather than being painted, looking for a medieval looking fence (hence the metal stud work and gothic style gate latch etc.) although the concrete posts and gravel board kinda doesn't fit too well :roll:.

I would appreciate any feedback anyone has.

Cheers
Wayne.


----------



## SketchUp Guru (23 May 2008)

That's a nice looking fence and gate.

You are correct that you shouldn't glue the panel pieces to the frame and you are also right to worry about water in the bottom groove. I would consider adding some drain holes in the bottom rail or perhaps you could laminate that rail leaving a number of gaps in the center of the bottom rail so the moisture can get out. I would be careful to seal all the surfaces against moisture before assembly.


----------



## mailee (23 May 2008)

Have I missed something, where is the fence? As for the gate design it is great but I would make a rebate for the panels rather than a groove and hold them in place with a few nails and moulding. This will then allow any water to escape and also allow the inevitable movement. :wink:


----------



## planetWayne (23 May 2008)

Its only a modest little fence - well - ok a wee little panel really (the brown bit thats sits on top of the gray bit ;-) ) - but its only my 3rd go at anything worth while 

I'm not even at novice stage at this world of wood yet  

I was just after a few pointers and things to watch out for. I take on board the idea of drainage - just didn't think it could have been such a simple solution (drilling drainage holes - lateral thinking!)

I guess laminating is as strong as using just solid wood?

One last quick question - when you mention sealing all the surfaces, would oil be suitable or is there something else I would need to apply first?


(please excuse the complete noob questions here :0)

Cheers
Wayne.


----------



## Chems (23 May 2008)

Is the concrete post existing already?


----------



## planetWayne (23 May 2008)

Hiya Chems,
unfortunately yes - the none gate side post is shared with the neighbor, they had it put in when they did their side of things so we are kind of following the style a little to not look tooo out of place. The concrete gravel board was put in to give a solid foundation to a fence (panel) and to stop anything coming down the slope and pushing on a fence. The path to the house is on a downwards slope, the brick edge by the gate is the corner of our garage wall.

Cheers
Wayne.


----------



## mailee (24 May 2008)

sorry Wayne, I had jsut assumed that was another gate with it being the same shape as the small gate, my mistake. Certainly don't worry about asking silly questions on here, we have all aksed them before and had to learn from somewhere, after all it is how we all learn isn't it. None of us know it all and that is why we are all here to learn and pass on our knowledge. :wink:


----------

